
New CSS Features That Are Changing Web Design - doener
https://www.smashingmagazine.com/2018/05/future-of-web-design/
======
CM30
Well, they're changing web development that's for sure, and stuff like CSS
Grid ought to finally make using Bootstrap esque grid frameworks a thing of
the past for many projects.

But I'm not sure they're changing web design, at least for many people in the
field. CSS Grid is useful, but most designs built with it will likely not be
too different from those built with Bootstrap or Foundation or Flexbox. Non
grid like designs are neat, but the fancy shapes and curved edges aren't
something in most business website designs, regardless of how much easier they
may be to make now.

Just think it's important to realise that most sites and developers are not on
the cutting edge, nor have unlimited power in terms of design.

